# Changing Internet Routing Using the Terminal



## rfin39 (Aug 12, 2005)

The previous web designer before I arrived had used the terminal to change my computer from going directly to the interent. This has made my computer unable to access our own  companies wholesale website. I am using OSX10.3.9.

Our network guy (outsourced) isn't familiar with Macs, but he was able to re-route the PCs here to route directly (after the above web designer had done the same thing to the PCs).

How do I get the terminal settings back to it's original settings on my G5 so I can get to our company website.

The url  I cannot get to is www.modelexpo-wholesale.com

The url and all other urls I can get to
www.modelexpo-online.com

Thanks very much, I can't get the previous web designer to return my calls, and I have never used the terminal.

best

Rob


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 13, 2005)

Try typing in "sudo route flush" and hit enter to clear any manually changed routes.  Enter your administrator password when prompted.  That should clear it up if he made changes to the routing table.

He might have changed the hosts file which is in the hidden directory /etc

Open Terminal.app and type in "sudo pico /etc/hosts" and hit enter.
Enter your administrator password when prompted.
The default on Tiger is 

"##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting.  Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1       localhost
255.255.255.255 broadcasthost
::1             localhost"

but it should be the same for Panther.

Remove all lines in that file by using the arrow keys to move down to the bottom and delete them with the backspace/delete key.

Hold the control key and hit the o key to save changes to the file.

Another place you can check is in NetInfo Manager which is in /Applications/Utilities

Authenticate by clicking the lock button and putting in your password.

In the middle pane, click on Machines.  There may be one in there with the address of your companie's website.  Delete it by clicking on it in the right pane and click the Delete button.  Type Command+S to save this and OK to update the domain now.

Those are the places I can think that he could have done something to redirect your computer.


----------



## thewelshman (Aug 20, 2005)

Do you still have the problem?

Get the routing lisitng from a working PC, from its Command Window, I thinks its something like "route print" under XP.

On the mac:
In the Terminal to issue the following:

netstat -r  (if DNS is configured)

netstat -rn (if DNS is not configured correctly) - this doesn does translate IP to NAME but just shows raw IP numbers.

Its possible that the default route is incorrect, it should point to the local router (exact same as the PC one), also there may need to be addidtional routes, you can see if this is the case from the the PC configuration.

Take a look at the "route" command under UNIX.

Make sure your DNS is configured, i.e. /etc/resolv.conf

However you can also look in the System Preferences -> network and loo at the IP setting.  

Make sure of the following:

1. subnet mask is the same as the PC
2. Router (the default router) is the same as the PC setting
3. DNS server IP addresses are correct

Hope this helps.


----------

